# Hogar



## asm

En mi léxico como hablante nativo de México, la palabra "hogar" solo implica un significado: la vida de una familia en un mismo lugar. Sin embargo, he aprendido que también significa "fogón" o el lugar donde se calienta una casa, sobre todo en la cocina.

Mi pregunta es si en todos los lugares se entiende "hogar" como el lugar para calentar. ¿Es común el uso de esta acepción en tu lugar de origen? Para mí esto fue una sorpresa y no se si es solamente definición de diccionario o si es de verdad de uso común.


Gracias


----------



## Rocko!

En el sureste no.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que ya no se cocina como antiguamente en un fuego de leña o de carbón dentro de las casas, es posible que mucha gente no sepa qué se quiere decir cuando se habla, por ejemplo, de "arrimarse al calor del hogar" en el sentido de acercarse a la chimenea donde arde un fuego para matar el frío que se trae de la calle... En fin, que no es que se use mucho, pero se entiende perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## jilar

Yo de joven hacía bastantes crucigramas. Cuando te indicaban "hogar" la casilla tenía tres espacios, y no cuatro (para poner "casa"), y así conocí la palabra LAR.

Eso en castellano, porque en gallego a eso se le llama, conocido de siempre por todos, "lareira". Obvia su raíz, ¿no?
Vamos, que todo esto viene de tiempos muy remotos donde la cocina era el centro de toda casa.
Ten en cuenta que antes significó eso (donde se hacía el fuego) que cualquier otro significado. Mira:

Voz patrimonial del latín _focaris_ ‘de fuego’, derivado de _focus_ ‘hogar’. Por metonimia pasa a designar ‘domicilio habitual’ y ‘ambiente familiar’ por asociarse antiguamente a la unidad familiar. De la familia etimológica de _fuego_ (V.).


----------



## asm

Estoy claro que yo soy el que está limitado y acepto mi ignorancia. He estudiado el origen de la palabra y me ahora sé que hogar puede también significar la chimenea  o el fogón. Sin embargo, mi pregunta intenta ayudarme a conocer el uso de la palabra, no el significado.
Me encantaría saber dónde se usa "hogar" en lugar de fuente de calor,y no solamente con lo que se refiere a la unión familiar.
Me queda claro que en México nosotros NO usamos "hogar" de esa manera. Nadie en mi país te diría: "Ven, arrimate a mi hogar", cuando lo que necesita es un poco de calor.

Gracias


----------



## Aviador

La palabra _hogar_ viene del latín _focus_ que significa _fuego_. Como muchas palabras que en latín se escribían con efe inicial, pasó al castellano actual con hache. De este vocablo viene también _hoguera_ con un significado parecido. En cocina se usa el verbo _rehogar_ para significar sofreír, también emparentado con _hogar_.
El significado de _hogar_ como casa de una familia tiene como origen justamente el significado etimológico de _hogar_ como el lugar donde se hace fuego, al rededor del cual los integrantes de una familia encontraban calor y cocían los alimentos que compartían.
Yo diría que en general en el mundo hispanohablante el término _hogar_ en su primera acepción sólo se usa actualmente en poesía: "... pues tu ropa huele a leña de otro hogar".


----------



## Circunflejo

asm said:


> ¿Es común el uso de esta acepción en tu lugar de origen?


Sí, lo que ya no es tan común es que las casas tengan hogares, pero casas con hogares, haberlas, aún haylas.


----------



## jilar

Yo diría que hoy en día tiene un uso más bien literario. Claro, la gente que escribe, debe tener un vocabulario amplio, y eso aprovechan.

En el día a día pienso que la gente, en general, ve hogar como sinónimo de casa, sin más. Hogar dulce hogar.

Incluso en las frases donde se usa con el significado de lar, se puede llegar a entender como simplemente casa. (Al calor de mi hogar = se supone que la casa está caldeada, y como seguramente no es propiamente mediante un lar/hogar, sino una calefacción, es fácil pensar que hogar=casa)


----------



## Rocko!

Las cosas que uno descubre en este lugar. En el trópico mexicano “calor de hogar” es amor familiar.


----------



## Servando

Rocko! said:


> En el trópico mexicano “calor de hogar” es amor familiar.


Y decimos que una casa por si sola no es un hogar, para que lo sea se requiere que esté habitada. Si tu tienes varias propiedades (casas), tu hogar es donde vives, el resto de ellas no las ofreces como "Hogar en renta", aunque si las puedes promocionar como "la casa que será tu hogar".


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rocko! said:


> Las cosas que uno descubre en este lugar. En el trópico mexicano “calor de hogar” es amor familiar.


Y aquí también, y supongo que en cualquier zona hispanohablante. Pero el origen de esa expresión es el que ya se ha explicado: la familia en armonía al calor de la lumbre, el hogar.

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Y aquí también, y supongo que en cualquier zona hispanohablante. Pero el origen de esa expresión es el que ya se ha explicado: la familia en armonía al calor de la lumbre, el hogar.



 Gracias, estimado Miguel. De verdad es un gran descubrimiento para mí este significado de la palabra hogar.


----------



## asm

Por lo que veo, la palabra hogar se usa con los dos significados en España, pero en América se usa solo uno. Espero que se acerquen a esta conversación gente de América del Sur o de Centro América para corroborar. Es claro que el origen del término se entiende, en cada casa había un "hogar" que daba cierta unidad a la familia. Hogar no es casa ni familia, pero tiene relación con ambas.

Espero más gente comparta si en su lugar de origen la palabra hogar se usa y/o se entiende como fogón o chimenea.

Por cierto, cuando escuchaba "y tu ropa huele a leña de otro hogar" cuando era niño no pensaba en una chimenea, sino en un "hogar", otra persona, de otra familia. Era muy chico para hacer estos análisis. Esta canción es definitivamente española (y me encanta).


----------



## lagartija68

No es muy común en esta megalópolis tener un hogar en las casas, de modo que a esa referencia mucho no se alude. Pero diria que aquí si se entendería de qué se habla si se dice: "Fulanito se compró una casa hermosa en San Isidro que tiene un hogar a leña", y acabo de googlear y así se venden: Home


----------



## jorgema

Quiere decir que antiguamente la expresión "al calor del hogar" era completamente literal, al calor del fuego. Para la mayoría de nosotros, por estos lados, esa expresión nos hablaría en cambio de calor de familia, de una casa en la que se siente amor familiar. Para los que tienen cierta cultura, el significado literal de _hogar = fuego_ es conocido, pero no es lo usual.


----------



## lagartija68

Recordé esta canción: "Te podría contar/  *que esta quemándose mi último leño en el hogar*,/ que soy muy pobre hoy, / que por una sonrisa doy / todo lo que soy, / porque estoy solo / y tengo miedo." Joan Manuel Serrat, Balada de otoño.

Pregunta: Donde no se usa "hogar" en este sentido, ¿qué palabra se usa para nombrar los hogares?


----------



## Calambur

lagartija68 said:


> No es muy común en esta megalópolis tener un hogar en las casas, de modo que a esa referencia mucho no se alude. Pero diria que aquí si se entendería de qué se habla si se dice: "Fulanito se compró una casa hermosa en San Isidro que tiene un hogar a leña", y acabo de googlear y así se venden: Home


Ver aquí -cerca de tu casa (creo) y de la mía- hay en venta un hermoso departamento, antiguo y de lujo, que tiene " *3 importantes hogares de mármol* " -lo dice en la descripción-.
Vale la pena mirar las fotos. Es increíble (para los que conocemos el barrio) que exista tal edificación allí. 

Saludos._


----------



## lagartija68

asm said:


> fogón


Por acá fogón remite  al fuego que se hace al aire libre, cuando uno se va de campamento, por ejemplo.


----------



## asm

lagartija68 said:


> Recordé esta canción: "Te podría contar/  *que esta quemándose mi último leño en el hogar*,/ que soy muy pobre hoy, / que por una sonrisa doy / todo lo que soy, / porque estoy solo / y tengo miedo." Joan Manuel Serrat, Balada de otoño.
> 
> Pregunta: Donde no se usa "hogar" en este sentido, ¿qué palabra se usa para nombrar los hogares?


No veo cual es la diferencia entre un hogar y una chimenea. En México nunca usamos la palabra hogar para describir este concepto. Lo único que tenemos para calentar dentro de las casas con leña es la chimenea (que tampoco hay muchas). En algunos lugares, con casas muy pobres, la cocina sirve para ese efecto y se usa la estufa de leña. Las he visto pocas veces en casas MUY pobres.


----------



## asm

lagartija68 said:


> Por acá fogón remite  al fuego que se hace al aire libre, cuando uno se va de campamento, por ejemplo.


FOgata, en México


----------



## gato radioso

asm said:


> En mi léxico como hablante nativo de México, la palabra "hogar" solo implica un significado: la vida de una familia en un mismo lugar. Sin embargo, he aprendido que también significa "fogón" o el lugar donde se calienta una casa, sobre todo en la cocina.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si en todos los lugares se entiende "hogar" como el lugar para calentar. ¿Es común el uso de esta acepción en tu lugar de origen? Para mí esto fue una sorpresa y no se si es solamente definición de diccionario o si es de verdad de uso común.
> 
> 
> Gracias


Es un uso literario y, en cierta medida, arcaico.
El uso normal actualmente es el que dices: una unidad de convivencia de varias personas en una misma vivienda, o bien, también se usa como sinónimo la vivienda en sí.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí se usa "fogón" para nombrar un tipo de estufa (mueble) en el campo mexicano, de fabricación casera, pero, de nuevo, sin relación con la palabra "hogar". Lo he escuchado en Michoacán y por aquí también se diría.

*Especifiqué con la palabra "mueble" por el significado que "estufa" tiene en otros países.


----------



## Circunflejo

asm said:


> No veo cual es la diferencia entre un hogar y una chimenea.


El hogar es donde haces la lumbre. La chimenea es el tubo aunque también se usa chimenea para el conjunto de hogar y tubo, pero no para el hogar solo.


----------



## Ballenero

asm said:


> Por lo que veo, la palabra hogar se usa con los dos significados en España, pero en América se usa solo uno.


No, no es eso.
Hogar tiene el mismo significado en todas partes.
Otra cosa es que al no hacer ya el  fuego dentro de las casas, sea una palabra que no se utilice.
Nadie tiene mayordomo hoy en día sin embargo todos conocemos lo qué es.

Ni es un uso arcaico ni tampoco un uso literario.
El que sí es un uso literario es llamar hogar a la vivienda porque fuera de cosas como "hogar, dulce hogar", esa palabra no se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano, nadie dice cosas como:
"estoy en mi hogar viendo la tele" o
"¿por qué no vienes a comer a mi hogar?" o "a las 5 me paso por tu hogar".
Solo se usa de forma literaria ¿o no?

En cambio, con su significado real todavía se usa y es imprescindible conocerlo para entender situaciones y porque no hay otra manera de referirse a eso.
Por ejemplo en este libro (que podría ser un documental también),
La fiesta de los dioses: crónicas de la travesía de un uruguayo por India, Nepal e Indonesia, de Arturo Bergstein (año 2001)
_Cuando ingresamos a la cabaña , sus pocos habitantes estaban reunidos alrededor del hogar._​​​​​


----------



## lagartija68

Ballenero said:


> Ni es un uso arcaico ni tampoco un uso literario.


   

Hogar puede tener un uso técnico en demografía. Al menos aquí el Instituto Nacionald de Estadística y Censos hace la "Encuesta Permanente de Hogares".


----------



## jilar

asm said:


> No veo cual es la diferencia entre un hogar y una chimenea.


chimenea | Diccionario de la lengua española
La segunda acepción surge por metonimia (interpretando que toda lumbre u hogar tiene su propia chimenea -según la primera acepción, un conducto específico para sacar el humo)
Pero esto no siempre fue, ni tiene que ser, así.
Ejemplo, en tiempos anteriores a los romanos la gente vivía en "casas" (más bien chozas) de este tipo:
Las Pallozas de los Ancares, construcciones ancestrales
Seguro que te recuerda al poblado de Astérix y Obélix. 
Poco se diferencia de las chozas que podemos encontrar en tribus amazónicas actualmente, ¿verdad? Quizá por el empleo de piedra en nuestro caso.

Y en este tipo de chozas no hay propiamente ninguna chimenea. El humo sale por el mismo techo, se filtra entre su follaje. Palloza, sale de palla, que es en gallego como se dice "paja", el material con que se hace el tejado/techo (teito en gallego).
Pero, en cambio, sí hay hogar/lar; justo donde se hace el fuego.


----------



## jilar

lagartija68 said:


> Hogar puede tener un uso técnico en demografía. Al menos aquí el Instituto Nacionald de Estadística y Censos hace la "Encuesta Permanente de Hogares".


Pero ahí se entiende con la acepción vivienda o casa, no como el original lar, lumbre, fuego...

En el ejemplo que pone Ballenero, ya dice que el texto aparece en un libro, por tanto uso literario. La mayoría de hablantes dirían fuego, por ejemplo, "alrededor del fuego", sin más. Y sobre todo gente como asm que desconocía esa acepción de hogar.

¿Que no se trata de un simple fuego o fogata, es decir, la leña ardiendo directamente sin más, sino algo como una cocina (algún tipo de medio o útil que asociemos a ese concepto, o sea, algo específicamente para cocinar, aunque eso no quita que sirva para caldear la cabaña)? Pues entonces la gente de a pie hablaría antes de eso, una cocina, que de un hogar.


En lo que sí acierta Ballenero es que nadie invita a otro a comer en su hogar, o a pasarse por su hogar a ver una película... sino que hablamos generalmente de casa.


----------



## lagartija68

Estoy de acuerdo con Ballenero. Sólo sume otro uso. Y agrego que aquí a los "deberes" escolares también se los llama "tarea para el hogar".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Fogata (o_ fogarata _) es un fuego al aire libre, en cambio un fogón es el mismo fuego pero ahora como centro de reunión social. 
"Arrímese al fogón, paisano".
Cuando yo era chico en mi casa le llamaban *fogón* a la mesada de la cocina. Tal vez una supervivencia de cuando las mesadas tenían huecos donde se encendía un fuego de carbón. 
Y tenemos la "estufa hogar" un calefactor sin salida al exterior que simula un fuego de leños. Por aquí la estufa es el calefactor y no la "cocina de cocinar".


----------



## gato radioso

lagartija68 said:


> Hogar puede tener un uso técnico en demografía. Al menos aquí el Instituto Nacionald de Estadística y Censos hace la "Encuesta Permanente de Hogares".


Precisamente ese es el uso contemporáneo.
Como sinónimo de chimenea o, mejor, lugar donde si mantiene la lumbre, es lo que actualmente es un uso mucho más infrecuente.
Pocos dirán hoy:
_Arrimate al hogar...
Enciende el hogar..._
Parece una novela romántica del siglo XIX.
Si sería el uso actual:
_El 25% de los hogares disponen de energía solar..._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

asm said:


> Por cierto, cuando escuchaba "y tu ropa huele a leña de otro hogar" cuando era niño no pensaba en una chimenea, sino en un "hogar", otra persona, de otra familia.


Yo también lo había entendido siempre así. Hasta hoy. A pesar de que sí conocía el sentido de hogar como lugar de la lumbre



Ballenero said:


> El que sí es un uso literario es llamar hogar a la vivienda porque fuera de cosas como "hogar, dulce hogar", esa palabra no se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano, nadie dice cosas como: "estoy en mi hogar viendo la tele" o "¿por qué no vienes a comer a mi hogar?" o "a las 5 me paso por tu hogar".


No había caído en la cuenta de esto, pero es verdad. Jamás uso 'hogar' excepto en la expresión 'hogar, dulce hogar'. Y cuando lo leo en el periódico.


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> dice que el texto aparece en un libro, por tanto uso literario.


Estás confundiendo conceptos.
Algo puede estar escrito de forma coloquial, eso no lo convierte en lenguaje literario.
Y al revés, algo escrito en lenguaje literario puede ser recitado o leído en voz alta, eso no lo convierte en lenguaje coloquial.
Discursos, informes técnicos, artículos entran dentro de lo literario.


----------



## lagartija68

Ballenero said:


> literario


LIterario es algo  propio de la literatura, no del lenguaje técnico de una disciplina científica.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Por mi zona, hogar se usa también con otra acepción, la de centro de carácter social para la tercera edad, el hogar de jubilados / pensionistas.


----------



## lagartija68

Ah, por acá también: "hogar (de ancianos)".


----------



## Ballenero

lagartija68 said:


> LIterario es algo  propio de la literatura, no del lenguaje técnico de una disciplina científica.


Pero literatura no es solo la literatura artística, hay otros tipos de literatura.

3. f. Conjunto de las obras que versan sobre una determinada materia. _Literatura médica, jurídica._


----------



## lagartija68

Ballenero said:


> Pero literatura no es solo la literatura artística, hay otros tipos de literatura.


En un sentido estricto, literatura es sólo la literaria (entendia como arte). Ese otro uso que traes es sinónimo de bilbiografía.
En cuanto al adjetivo, literario se opone a científico, como "las letras" a  "las artes". Literario no es sinónimo de "relativo a la bibliografía".
Lenguaje literario nunca es el que se usa en un artículo científico.


----------



## asm

Circunflejo said:


> El hogar es donde haces la lumbre. La chimenea es el tubo aunque también se usa chimenea para el conjunto de hogar y tubo, pero no para el hogar solo.


En México le llamamos chimenea al lugar donde quemamos la leña, al tubo le decimos "tiro". El tiro de la chimenea. En una casa que tuve en México, el tiro de la chimenea cruzaba el cuarto de mis hijos, era horrible. Nunca encendí la chimenea en esa casa, no me gustaba la idea de quemar leña en una de las ciudades más contaminadas del mundo, pero sobre todo me daba pánico que hubiera una fuga de humo en el cuarto de mis hijos y los intoxicara por un  descuido.
Incluso ahora hay "chimeneas" que funcionan con gas y no necesitan el "tiro". En México diríamos que la casa tiene chimenea. Al parecer en otros lugares lo dirían de forma diferente.


----------

